# Help needed with 3 vessels (pictures)



## Edwin M. (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello,

I am looking for pictures of the following vessels:

*LOUISIANA (WD Avon): *this vessel we sailed from Rotterdam to Israel. After finishing the job one year later the vessel came back to Holland. A few years later we sailed her to Qatar. Splitbarge.

*RED KESTREL (sistership of RED SNIPE etc). *Offshore supplier.

*STEENBANK:* this vessel we sailed from Doredrecht to Israel. This vessel stayed there and kept working for the company TAAVURA.

I was on these ships working as chief-officer and was working for the company REDWIJS (Redderij Wijsmuller). We did a lot of delivery trips worldwide but I forgot to take pictures of these vessels.

Help is requested please!

K. Rgds. Edwin M. (Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's one
Red Kestrel........................................ 186 1982 4,200 West Africa
RED KESTREL 8210429, 10-1982 opgeleverd door Matsuura Tekko Zosen K.K., Higashino (292) als SALIM, 1985 herdoopt RED KESTREL, 2-9-1987 in dienst bij Care Offshore B.V., Rotterdam, in beheer bij Care Offshore Netherlands B.V., Haarlem, 708 BRT, 4.200 EPK, 11-9-1989 verkocht, 2-1998 verkocht, herdoopt SEABULK KESTREL, 12-6-2001 (e) verkocht aan Seabulk Kestrel, Majuro-Marshall Islands, in beheer bij Seabulk Offshore Dubai LLC, 19-06-2006 (e) in beheer bij Seabulk Marine International, 25-9-2006 (e) verkocht aan GAC Marine LLC, vlag: Turkmenistan, in beheer bij GAC Marine S.A., Ashgabat, Turkmenistan, herdoopt AYNA.

http://koopvaardij.web-log.nl/koopvaardij/2006/11/red_kestrel_198.html

*Picture as SEABULK KESTREL*
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=302224


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

By the way, if you pop "Steenbank" into Google image search, there are plenty to choose from ....


----------



## Edwin M. (Dec 18, 2006)

Tnks for the Red Kestrel ! (Thumb) 

But the Steenbank was a typical ship and she was an oldie...

Nothing found also on www.shipspotting.com and there are plenty of pictures too...

K. Rgds. Edwin M.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Edwin, do you have any other clues, at all?
The only STEENBANK I know is the tug 
( involved in the ANCO STATE story )


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Edwin 
Try this (Not a good image)
http://www.aisliverpool.org.uk/photo.php?imo=9313876


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Edwin There is also this one 
http://www.swissandmore.de/cuxhaven2005/frachtschiffe/steenbank/p00.html


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Ray,
That's the STEENBANK 2005 built, owned/managed by BANKSHIP/ POT SCHEEPVAART;
I believe Edwin is looking for an older one


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Ruud
Just threw it in as Edwin didn't give a time period 
Ray


----------



## Edwin M. (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello gentlemen,

I found the ships with help from several other guys...

The *Red Kestrel *had 2 different names since 1982 and now she is complete.
Thanks to Treeve (http://koopvaardij.web-log.nl/koopvaardij)
Anchor Handling Tug
EX: Red Kestrel (1982) - Seabulk Kestrel (2000) - Ayna (2006) 
Flag: Turkmenistan

The *Steenbank* had 2 different names since 1961 and now she is complete.
Thanks to Bert (www.dredgers.nl)
Hopper Barge 
EX: Steenbank (1961) - Theresa (1991) - Salimar Tres (2002)
Flag: Spain

The *Louisiana* had 2 different names since 1975 and now she is complete.
Thanks to Bert (www.dredgers.nl)
Trailing suction hopper dredger 
EX: WD Avon (1974) - CN Louisiana (1989) - Dravo Costa Blanca (1994)
Flag: Spain

Thanks for helping me! (Thumb) 

K.Rgds. Edwin M.


----------

